# Hey rescue folks, a question for you....



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I've been told that the rescue folks go through quite a few pm's in order to pull dogs, transport, etc. Just to give us an idea of numbers, if anyone cares to, could you give us some info in this thread here?

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1349660&page=1#Post1349660

Thanks


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I posted...lol


----------

